# Private Messages



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

For, I believe, the first time since I joined this forum, I've had occasion to send a Private Message. In doing so, I came across a whole slew of PMs that have been sent to me, of which I was unaware. (Or maybe I was aware, but due to creeping dementia, had forgotten).
Either way, if you are one of the roughly 25 individuals who........ since 2008 ......have sent me a PM, I'm going to read them all, and reply, where doing so makes any sense.
Who knew?


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Ummm, how does one access the history of private messages, exactly? I looked on my profile and didn't find it. I'm feeling lamebrained here.


----------



## Stevenjb (Dec 10, 2017)

PMs - I am using Tapatalk app (android) - the envelope icon top of the screen.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

lagoloo said:


> Ummm, how does one access the history of private messages, exactly? I looked on my profile and didn't find it. I'm feeling lamebrained here.


I am on my computer right now. If you click on "Quick Links" then "Private Messages", that should take you to your PMs. Please let me know if these instructions don't work.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks. It worked. Happily, I haven't any that weren't answered.


----------

